# Knott County Trail Ride



## RodinKy (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want to have a great time, see thousands of horses and people, come to Knott County Kentucky on October 1, 2 & 3rd.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh, I sooo wish we could. I live over in Clay County at Redbird. We just don't have a trailor yet. Do you ever ride over this way? Do you have a pretty active saddle club in Knott County?


----------



## RodinKy (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't live in Knott County, but I hear they have a great horse association. I live in northeastern KY. You should try and get there even if you have to hitch a ride.


----------

